# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Caption This picture!!  Hillary and Putin

## Deborski

putinhillary.jpg 
"Ой, Xиллари, дорогая, зайчик мой!  Иди со мной пить водочку!"
"Oh Vlad, stop it!  You sound just like Bill!"

----------


## Paul G.

Putin (sings gently): "On Blueberry Hill...ary..."

----------


## Deborski

Putin:  "Hillary, I propose exchange! We give you Pussy Riot, if you give us Steven Seagal or Chuck Norris..."
Clinton:  "That sounds great Vlad! In fact, you can have them both!"

----------


## Eric C.

Hillary: "Vlad, you know, in the States we have freedom of speech, anyone can go out and say 'screw Obama'"
Putin: "Hillary, we have it too, in Russia anyone can go out and say 'screw Obama' as well!"

----------


## Deborski

Хиллари говорит, "Ой, Володя! Правда что русские мужчины все настоящие?"

----------


## zxc

> Hillary: "Vlad, you know, in the States we have freedom of speech, anyone can go out and say 'screw Obama'"
> Putin: "Hillary, we have it too, in Russia anyone can go out and say 'screw Obama' as well!"

 Reminds me of an old anti-Soviet Union joke. "In Soviet Russia there is freedom of speech.  In America there is freedom after speech."

----------


## Valda

> Хиллари говорит, "Ой, Володя! Правда что русские мужчины все настоящие?"

 Putin: Да, это всё вер..... подожди-- Ты можешь говорить по-русски?!?

----------


## ishmourzin

Clinton: "Юстас Алексу ..."
Putin: "Центр просил передать, что товарищу Юстасу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза."

----------


## Paul G.

ishmourzin, nice one. But this joke is for native Russian speakers only.  ::

----------


## ishmourzin

Maybe so 
Clinton: "Our agents report ..."
Putin: "Very good, Colonel General Clintonovski."

----------


## fortheether

Did Obama really talk to Medvedev about "more flexibility" - oh never mind. 
Scott

----------


## Deborski

"That morning, as she thought about her upcoming meeting with Vladimir, Hillary decided to dust off her long-unused cosmetics."

----------


## Eric C.

Hillary: Repeat what you just said, Vlad!
Putin: Was? Ich verstehe dich nicht!

----------


## diogen_

You guys have already revealed so many clandestine details... that I begin thinking ...mmm...  Jan van Eyck was a nostradamus.  ::  438px-Van_Eyck_-_Arnolfini_Portrait.jpg

----------


## ishmourzin

> You guys have already revealed so many clandestine details... that I begin thinking ...mmm...  Jan van Eyck was a nostradamus.  438px-Van_Eyck_-_Arnolfini_Portrait.jpg

 Do you think she looks like Hillary?

----------


## fortheether

Two Americans walk into a bar ...

----------


## Eric C.

> Two Americans walk into a bar ...

 The first one says, "Look, I had a terrible nightmare last night, that I had been telling 100,000,000 ppl what to do for 12 years in a weird language!" The second one replies, "that's nothing compared to my nightmare, I dreamed I was a woman and was married to a U.S. president!!!"

----------


## Юрка

"Xиллари, Вы очаровательны!.."
"Я передам эту информацию Биллу."

----------


## xdns

"Хиллари, у вас вся спина белая!"

----------


## Юрка

Путин: Май нейм из Володья...
Клинтон: Вова, не парься. Я в курсе.

----------


## Doomer



----------


## Doomer

Worth watching  ::

----------


## Deborski

Yes we can-can?

----------

